# Access to AL Vote?



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Boss man is there a voting system still in Place for gaining access to the Adults lounge? I have recently put a request in.

Ta


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Twisted said:


> Boss man is there a voting system still in Place for gaining access to the Adults lounge? I have recently put a request in.
> 
> Ta


Nope. That was scrapped a while back. I process the requests fairly regulalry so you should be in now


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Twisted said:


> Boss man is there a voting system still in Place for gaining access to the Adults lounge? I have recently put a request in.
> 
> Ta


pm ashcrapper naked pics of your mrs for instant access ...


----------

